# Deng or Melo?



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Anyone watching Melo shoot and shoot the nuggets to consecutive loses? Some warning flags have been raised about Melo. Atlercations at night clubs, isn't he a pretty famous *underage* celebrity?Getting benched by Brown at the Olympics and his cavalier attitude to the benching, then he gets caught with an ounce of weed. Melo did not have a good summer outside of getting it on w/ MTV's Lala. 

Right now Deng is outplaying Melo and doesn't have any of Melo's baggage. I am sure Melo doesn't continue to shoot 33% the rest of the season but at this point I am not sure Melo is that far ahead of Luol Deng. At this point in time I would be tempted to go w/ Deng and his maturity.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I would take Deng over Melo in a heartbeat.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

By the way, Anthony came to the opener wearing a T-shirt with a burning Twin Towers that said: "[John] Kerry shouldn't have given up. He should have fought all the way through." Anthony then admitted he didn't vote. 


After reading that....Deng by a landslide.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> I would take Deng over Melo in a heartbeat.


I saw a lot of Denver-Utah last night, and I just don't think Deng would ever let a guy totally, completely, and utterly own him the way Marshmelo did with Kirilenko.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I couldn't imagine a few months ago actually saying this, but...I would take Deng over Melo. Deng's skillset seems to be superior. In fact, the only aspect that Melo seems to be better is athleticism (and that's not by that much). Deng has an abnormal amount of poise for someone so young. It's really unbelievable watching how he plays just two games into his career. When he's on the floor, he just exudes a feeling that he's going to do something positive. I trust him to do the right thing and not let his team fall too far behind. It's a great feeling to have as a fan, especially after all these years of losing and having so many inept players. He's really as close to Pippen as I've seen come into the league since Grant Hill.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If we didn't do the Chandler deal and JWill didn't buy that bike...

PG Duhon
SG JWill
C Curry
SF Deng
PF Brand

We probably could pick up Laettner for cheap.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Deng now by a hair. In 3 years, Deng by alot. He is only starting to scratch the surface of his immense skills


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I saw a lot of Denver-Utah last night, and I just don't think Deng would ever let a guy totally, completely, and utterly own him the way Marshmelo did with Kirilenko.


Actually I think the trend started with Hassell in the playoffs. It continued the other night when Melo shot 5-25 and I believe Trent was a perfect at 8 for 8. 

When Trent is consistently beating you on both ends of the court... hmmm.....


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i'd take deng any day of the week 24h.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually I think the trend started with Hassell in the playoffs. It continued the other night when Melo shot 5-25 and I believe Trent was a perfect at 8 for 8.
> ...


Hmmm, I sense a Trenton Hassell update coming soon, to be followed up by an update on Fab 5 Freddie Hoiberg.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Deng is a much better fit for the Bulls system.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Deng now by a hair. In 3 years, Deng by alot. He is only starting to scratch the surface of his immense skills


I agree with you RLucas. He has really surprised me with the skills he has shown in his brief stint as a Bull. His ball handling, shooting and athleticsm has been better than he showed while he was at Duke.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

I always felt that Melo was a little overated.

I felt that Deng was underated last year, because of the Duke bias.

Today, I am very happy that we have Loul, even if his ceiling is not as high as many think, he is the goods today!

I am under the opinion that he could make an impact at three positions, which is underated as far as team value. Guys like him, allow you to win when things are breaking bad in other areas.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Deng also seems a lot tougher mentally than Melo.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah Deng is Better.

Melo wears cornrows and headbands.... you know what that means.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> I would take Deng over Melo in a heartbeat.


Same here.

Btw, anyone remember SI's overrated/underrated list from a week or so ago? It was the one that everyone made fun of because they listed guys like Kobe and KG as overrated. Well, that article listed Melo as overrated which is the only one he really nailed. Says something about Melo being the posterchild for what's wrong with the NBA style of play. I must say I agree with him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

If you posted this in the Denver forum, most over there would agree Deng is better and they would take him over Melo.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> If you posted this in the Denver forum, most over there would agree Deng is better and they would take him over Melo.


Really? I was beginning to think we all have been sipping on Kool aid.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> By the way, Anthony came to the opener wearing a T-shirt with a burning Twin Towers that said: "[John] Kerry shouldn't have given up. He should have fought all the way through." Anthony then admitted he didn't vote.
> 
> 
> After reading that....Deng by a landslide.


Are you serious ace? That is a friggin disgusting act and now I hate him more than I already did. What a d1ck. Anyway, I digress from my point. Deng is a better basketball player and un-selfish teammate.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MitchMatch</b>!
> 
> Are you serious ace? That is a friggin disgusting act and now I hate him more than I already did. What a d1ck. Anyway, I digress from my point. Deng is a better basketball player and un-selfish teammate.


That came directly out of a newspaper article, I think it may have been McGraw. Yeah, pretty disgusting.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Melo took his team to the playoffs. I will take playoffs over a few wonderful performances in losses. All of you are losers.


----------



## Hammertoes (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> If we didn't do the Chandler deal and JWill didn't buy that bike...
> 
> PG Duhon
> ...


Actually, the deal on the table was JWill and the #7 (which turned out to be Hinrich) for the #3 (Melo). The way I understood it was that it was pretty much a done deal until the crash.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Melo took his team to the playoffs. I will take playoffs over a few wonderful performances in losses. All of you are losers.


Did Melo take his team to the play offs? Andre Miller, Boykins, Camby, Nene, Leonard and even John Barry played pretty damn good ball last season. 
Don't get me wrong Melo has some impressive skills but it wasn't like Carmelo carried his lowly team mates to play offs. 

His leadership, is questionable. Pippen only held out of a game for 1.6 seconds. Melo quit for a quarter. 

Melo is very talented but he might be maxxed out as far as talent will take him and better start working and staying out of trouble. Making better decisions would help.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Melo took his team to the playoffs. I will take playoffs over a few wonderful performances in losses. All of you are losers.



I suspect Voshon Lenard is the real reason the Nuggets made the playoffs and the reason they're sucking, since he's out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Squirrel</b>!
> 
> I suspect Voshon Lenard is the real reason the Nuggets made the playoffs and the reason they're sucking, since he's out.


Huh? Nene is also out and Bzdelik has lost the team already because he is a lame-duck. There's more there than just Lenard.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Deng.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> By the way, Anthony came to the opener wearing a T-shirt with a burning Twin Towers that said: "[John] Kerry shouldn't have given up. He should have fought all the way through." Anthony then admitted he didn't vote.
> 
> 
> After reading that....Deng by a landslide.


Ace:

I actually didn't understand the blurb. I feel like the kid in grade school who never understood the dirty joke (that was also me ). So Melo has a shirt with the towers. How does the saying relate? Please explain.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> 
> 
> Ace:
> ...


He says Kerry should have kept fighting and then said, "well I didn't vote." 

Well if you didn't vote, why are you making political statements dummy.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Just imagine if Denver had chose Dwyane Wade rather than Melo.

Miller/Wade/White/Martin/Camby with Boykins/Nene off the bench is one great team.

Melo is hardly a surprise for the stats-folks. Nor is the phenomenal play of Andrei Kirilenko who has been a top-five player for the last two seasons for the stats-folks. My big surprise so far has been Amare Stoudamire. He still is not generating assists, but his turnovers have fallen a lot. It will be interesting to see how he does when the Suns face stiffer competition.

On the topic of the thread, I would pick Deng over Melo too. And that is not really due to Deng who we really don't know that much about yet. It is more about Melo who needs to make major adjustments to his game in order to help his team win.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Huh? Nene is also out and Bzdelik has lost the team already because he is a lame-duck. There's more there than just Lenard.


I'm taking the role of that ugly person who waits for a person to trip so they can attack them while they're down -- but, Kiki deserves this. He has been so self righteous, and arrogant in the way he has gloated about his ability to build a franchise. Denver was never close to contending. I'll save my props for teams like Dallas and Indiana, that are constantly able to retool, without ever falling out of contention. 

I can't tell if I felt this coming, or if I was just hopeful that it would happen.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> If we didn't do the Chandler deal and JWill didn't buy that bike...
> 
> PG Duhon
> ...


LOL, or we could have offered up Rose for the injured Grant Hill. Then Laettner could be our 6th man. :grinning:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Melo took his team to the playoffs. I will take playoffs over a few wonderful performances in losses. All of you are losers.


Melo was a nice boost for the Nuggets last year, but he really joined that team at the right time. Voshon Lenard, Andre Miller, Marcus Camby, Nene, and Earl Boykins all played fantastic all year long. You really credit Kiki for getting all those guys.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm taking the role of that ugly person who waits for a person to trip so they can attack them while they're down -- but, Kiki deserves this. He has been so self righteous, and arrogant in the way he has gloated about his ability to build a franchise. Denver was never close to contending. I'll save my props for teams like Dallas and Indiana, that are constantly able to retool, without ever falling out of contention.
> ...


In Kiki's defense, he did inherit a mess from Dan Issel. A huge mess, but then he messed up with Bzdelik, due to how rapid Carmelo was ready to play.

Blame Kiki also for not yanking the rug from under Bzdelik for not developing Nene and Skita more. Skita is basically worthless to Denver now and will more than likely be successful somewhere else. For as much as Vandegwhe has done right, this could all blow up in his face.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I always said Deng was underated and should have been the #3 draft pick with no question....the kid was 2nd best in his HS class to only LeBron and he's definately mature beyond his years. The thing with Melo is he's selfish and imature and I don't think that's going to change. Melo will jack up a billion shots even though he's missing them and won't get teamates involved. It's not about winning for Melo it's about his stats, he even said he'd rather be the main guy on a losing team than 6th man on a winning one, that's a problem:sigh:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> In Kiki's defense, he did inherit a mess from Dan Issel. A huge mess, but then he messed up with Bzdelik, due to how rapid Carmelo was ready to play.
> ...


How does Kiki expect Bzdelik succeed with the lack of support from the front office? The answer is; he doesn't. Kiki's built a team set for failure, and it is living up to his expectations. Ick.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd take Deng over Melo. Even if Deng and Melo end up being similar in talent, Deng is a class act and better for his team. He's mature, unselfish, plays agressive and smart.

Melo is a punk now and he'll be a punk ten years from now.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Who was Deng ranked AHEAD of in that highschool class?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>smARTmouf</b>!
> Who was Deng ranked AHEAD of in that highschool class?


Everyone except Lebron James. However, if you're talking about Melo, he was the class before Deng/James. He went to school one year, like Deng.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>smARTmouf</b>!
> Who was Deng ranked AHEAD of in that highschool class?


This is not a complete list, but it would be anyone that is a sophomore in college plus Trever Azia, Kris Humpries, Travis Outlaw, Ebi, and Perkins.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> 
> 
> How does Kiki expect Bzdelik succeed with the lack of support from the front office? The answer is; he doesn't. Kiki's built a team set for failure, and it is living up to his expectations. Ick.


Honestly, I think Denver was disappointed because they wanted the No. 2 in Darko. They wanted to bookend Darko and Nene (along with Camby). They were grooming White and Skita and had an eye on year 5 of the rebuilding stage by bringing in a quality SG last. 

Problem is, they picked 3rd and selected Carmelo who played terrific, but it sped up the process. Bzdelik was never going to be the coach in 5 years. He was a stopgap and it seems pretty apparent that he was, because Kiki wanted if I'm not mistaken Marc Ivaroni. With Michael Cooper signed up, it's inevitable that Bzdelik is finished (they should just can him now).

Had Denver got the No. 2 pick, they would have more than likely builded this way.

C - Camby
PF - Nene
SF - Rodney White
SG - FA (but would of had the money with no need for Martin now, due to having Darko) maybe more money thrown at Ginobili
PG - Miller

Bench: Skita (would have gotten his chance to play last year, cause they would not have been contending yet), Darko, Elson, Boykins, Lenard (pre-injury) and still money left over. 

So in many ways, Kiki's plan kind of had to take a detour. However, I could be completely wrong. I do remember though that Kiki really wanted Darko.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> This is not a complete list, but it would be anyone that is a sophomore in college plus Trever Azia, Kris Humpries, Travis Outlaw, Ebi, and Perkins.


1. Lebron James
2. Luol Deng
3. Kris Humphries
4. Ndudi Ebi
5. Leon Powe (California out for the year)

Travis Outlaw, Kendrick Perkins, Trevor Ariza all at one time or another were ranked in the top 5. Ariza, as a rising junior was the No. 2 player in the class. He has proven to be a steal so far.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm taking the role of that ugly person who waits for a person to trip so they can attack them while they're down -- but, Kiki deserves this. He has been so self righteous, and arrogant in the way he has gloated about his ability to build a franchise. Denver was never close to contending. I'll save my props for teams like Dallas and Indiana, that are constantly able to retool, without ever falling out of contention.
> ...


Would you change spots with Denver right now if you were Chicago?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

HKF and Johnny Mac:

Don't forget Charlie Villanueva (UConn); though he didn't take the leaps and bounds that I was expecting. Also, Sean Banks (Memphis), and Andrew Bogut (Utah).


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Snicka</b>!
> 
> 
> Would you change spots with Denver right now if you were Chicago?


Great question and one I would have laughed at two weeks ago. 
Umm..I don't think so, actually.

Of course, I'm still hoping (sadly) we get our lottery pick this year. If we don't and if Curry/Chandler bust, then I think we're in very sad shape. As I'm somewhat of a Curry/Chandler enabler and apologist, I'll say that things look better for the Bulls and that I'm excited to see how things shape up.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Melo is an alright player. I will say I am glad my team (the raptors) got the fourth pick though. As for melo or deng though, I would still have to say melo, cause he has more offensive ability. Even though he is a punk. He needs a coach to put him in his place. Big time.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> HKF and Johnny Mac:
> 
> Don't forget Charlie Villanueva (UConn); though he didn't take the leaps and bounds that I was expecting. Also, Sean Banks (Memphis), and Andrew Bogut (Utah).


True but Villanueva was far too lazy to be a top 5 player in his class, which is why if he declared out of HS he was a 2nd round pick. After having Calhoun whip him into shape, he should be fine.

As for Banks, his gang affiliations and numerous transgressions as a teen, dropped him in the rankings. However, if you've ever been to Paterson, NJ, you might understand why. 

Bogut, was a sleeper, no two ways about it. I just gave you the rankings from their senior years. That was the composite rankings more or less.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Snicka</b>!
> 
> 
> Would you change spots with Denver right now if you were Chicago?


My beef with Kiki has nothing to do with my allegiances -- it has to do with the GM's arrogance and the fact that he is setting up a Bzdellic, whom I consider an adept coach, for failure. If you create a situation where your coach fails, you create a situation where your team fails. End of story. 

In this fashion we can draw parallels between the Nuggets and that of the Bulls, post dynasty; only Bzdellic can coach and Floyd was a hoax.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> As for Banks, his gang affiliations and numerous transgressions as a teen, dropped him in the rankings. However, if you've ever been to Paterson, NJ, you might understand why.


_ In Paterson that's just the way things go.
If you're black you might as well not show up on the street
'Less you wanna draw the heat._

better credit that to Bob Dylan before I get into trouble.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't know why so many of you are surprised that Deng's a player. I was saying all through the draft thing that Deng had game and that his overall toughness would make him a star in time. Too many got caught up in his supposed lack of athleticism. 

Deng plays the game hard and to win nothing else seems to matter. 

I still think melo is a tremendous player but he's getting caught up in trying to fight public perception he needs to toughen up and just play. 

On the floor he acts like the only way he can affect the game is shooting. He's becoming a one dimensional ball player. 

Deng hustles and scraps defensively and runs the floor like a demon. 

Although on defense Deng needs work and added strength in time he's gonna become one helluva defender. 

Melo seems unfocused and frustrated. 

The Nuggets team is headed for a crash and burn.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> _ In Paterson that's just the way things go.
> If you're black you might as well not show up on the street
> 'Less you wanna draw the heat._
> ...


True indeed. Sure enough that song resonated in my head as I was typing that.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Anthony has always struck me as the next Big Dog. His game is similar, his body is similar, and his attitude is similar. Anthony is a good player, but not a great player. Also, lets remember, that Denver actually was a - with him on the floor last year.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I like Deng's approach a whole lot more than Melo's, as I am a fan of the quiet dominance moreso than the arrogent dominance (although I like both guys). 

Melo is getting a bad rep pretty quickly. He is still one of the best scorers in the league already, and he is only 20. The kid can flat out pull the ball in the bucket when he isn't settling for jumpers. His offense has suffered so far, but my guess is that being guarded by Kirilenko in two of those games, and Hassell/Garnett in another probably has a lot to do with it. He'll hit his rhythm sometime this season. He is also going to be an improved rebounder this season. 

That said, he needs to stop settling for jumpers. Right now, he is stuck in a horrible cycle. He settles for jumpers, but he cant get it going, so he feels the need to try to get it going, and in the process takes too many shots, and doesnt make many. He needs to forget about his jumper right now, and try to showcase a more well rounded game while scoring in the post more. The outside shot will come in time this season. 

As far as Deng goes, its really easy to say he is a more efficient scorer, better rebounder, better passer, better defender, better approach, less selfish, the whole nine. Of course, we have a pretty rosey colored view of him right now. 

If I had to pick one, I'd pick Deng. I love his dimeanor, he has the whole Tim Duncan/Dwyane Wade thing going, and I love that. Extremely competitive, extremely humble but extremely effective. And the one argument that Melo usually gets in his favor cant be used, because Melo is older than Deng, and Deng has more potential with his skills, body and athleticism.


----------

